# Need help identifying a song



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Would someone here be able to identify the first song on this video? I'd like to use it if it's available.






Thanks!


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 13, 2013)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm curious to know too. John Debney has a lot of music out there, that piece sounds like it's part of a movie soundtrack.


----------



## Gweede (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks to Jackyl48! It is the theme song from Hocus Pocus by John Debney.


----------

